# Brace height for a Bear Super Grizzly



## jlnft (Nov 13, 2005)

I just received a Bear Super Grizzly 58" AMO. I have never owned a Bear recurve and need a good starting point for a brace height.

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

For a 58" recurve it'll probably end up at around 7 5/8", maybe as high as 8 1/4". In between 7.5" and 8.5"


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I have owned (and still shoot) a Bear Grizzly since 1972, it is my favorite bow. Brace height is 7 3/8" to 8". I keep mine at 7 5/8". Good luck with your new bow.


----------



## caribou creek (Oct 12, 2004)

jlnft said:


> I just received a Bear Super Grizzly 58" AMO. I have never owned a Bear recurve and need a good starting point for a brace height.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ...


 7 1/2 " is normal


----------

